# Jig swap....Anyone interested



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey SticknString, thanks for all your extra leg work. Sounds like you have a good plan!!


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

yea thanks again for hosting this year and everyone who participated, I'm really looking forward to see the other jigs.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks Brent!


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry guys the last few days have been hectic to say the least im in the middle of a job change so i had alot on my plate this week. But never fail friday morning the jigs will be on the way if you get them as fast as i got yours you should have them before x-mas. heres a pic 








[/IMG]


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks for letting us non-participants see what you swapped. They are all nice.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

They all look really nice.. Im bummin' i missed it

Shane


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Brent dont sweat it, long season ahead of us. I`m looking forward to trying them out. :evil: Thanks again for hosting this. Mike


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Thanks for the pix, you certainly went the extra mile! Looking forward to trying out some new stuff!


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

I see a wall hanger :fish2: in my near future, *thanks all*. Good luck with your job change, hope it don't keep ya to far from the water.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I just got the last jig from movingonnow85, now im off to the post office







[/IMG]


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

jigs went out friday, some may get them today just let me know when you get them. thanks

Brent


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

anyone gotten theres yet?


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I havent heard if anyone got them yet. should be there soon. I got most everybodys in a day or two of when they mailed them. Im sure the volume of mail right now and weather isnt helping for fast delivery.

Brent


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

yea i would assume you are right.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Nothing here yet, will post when they arrive.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

sticknstring said:


> jigs went out friday, some may get them today just let me know when you get them. thanks
> 
> Brent


Brent:
Thanks so much! Everything arrived in great shape! Thanks to everyone for such a great selection: Can't wait to try them all!!


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

They just arrived, MERRY CHRISTMAS to all.
Know I would like to put my order in for some 
colder weather:lol:

Thanks Brent you did well. Hey Santa Brent can
you help with this weather. Just had to ask


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Great Im glad to see you guys are starting to get them. We all should thank Harry "ficious" for supplying the cases, it was a big help in sorting and worked great.

Thanks Harry for all your help, it made it so much easier on me.

Brent


----------



## Tightlines (May 21, 2004)

Hey Brent,,,,, Just got them in the mail, very professional job.... I can't wait to use them, thanks to all who participated.... All the jigs look fantastic!!! Can't wait to tie them on, weather sucks for the next few days and I'm off till the 5th of January....... I'll be fishing alot after Christmas,,, anyone call me if you need a partner, I got a one man and a "brand new" 2 man Frabill I gota break in with a few brewski'sssssss....

Thanks Again Brent,,,

Chris
313-574-4881


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Brent,

No problem, thanks for doing this for us. I know the hassle that it is behind the scenes. Got mine today too, can't wait to try them. They were here when I got home from the lake. Maybe New Years Day I can get some wet. 

Harry


----------

